# We gotta go to the evil doctor



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

We finally found a vet that would trim Sam and Bud's nails. It'll cost around $40 for both of them. Thankfully, we go Tuesday. I'm glad it's so soon because of Sam always getting caught on things.

Maybe she'll be able to move around like the others after that without the burden of getting caught so much.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Good luck! I'm sure they'll both be much happier once they've had a little trim.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks!  I'm sure they will, too.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Everything went pretty well. We could only get Sam's clipped, but that's great. Bud and Lemon's aren't as long as hers so I'll get theirs done later. The only problem was that he cut the quick a bit and it started bleeding. I almost freaked out because I thought it would have blood everywhere but it wasn't bad at all. She's fine though. Got their leg bands removed, too. Bud started screaming because he was scared but everyone was great.

Saw a poodle, got to pet a stranger's kitten because I love cats and I also managed to get a new toy for the tiels. They're scared of it and Cilla looks at it like its gonna kill her or something.  It's been a good day so far.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ashley, I'm glad things went well at the vet's!  

It's good that they're all healthy and that Sammy's nails aren't going to cause her problems any more :thumbsup:

I'm sure the tiels will warm up to their new toy soon!


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Shes having trouble staying on the perch but she just needs to get used to it again.

They'll play with it eventually  they just have to realize its not dangerous


----------

